# Which 3 TV Shows are you Most Looking Forward to Returning



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

As the new season approaches which 3 TV shows are you most looking forward to coming back.


My 3 shows are:

House
Game of Thrones
Episodes


Doctor Who is in the middle of its season right now so I'm savoring it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

drenee said:


> Big Bang Theory


I enjoy that show. That and How I Met Your Mother are my 2 favorite comedies.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Fringe.
Glee
Supernatural

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
and if I were in an alternate universe, No Ordinary Family would still be on


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MythBusters
The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson
The Daily Show


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Community
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
And I'll second The Daily Show. Should have a lot of fodder for him coming up.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I dunno. Once I would've said:

The Office
The Office
The Office

But now the character of Michael is gone that show's just painful to watch.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

This is hard, I have so many shows I want to get back into. But I'll name a few. 

Community
Parks and Rec
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia. 

I would add Mad Men in there, but I still have yet to finish season 2.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Game of Thrones (obviously)
Blood & Chrome (I know that technically it's not _returning_, but it's the newest BSG thing so I'm picking it)
AVATAR AVATAR AVATAR AVATAR (just a teensy bit excited about this one)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm looking forward to:

The Good Wife
The Big Bang Theory
Mike & Molly
Two & a Half Men
Criminal Minds


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing Race, Survivor and Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Game of Thrones
Sherlock (new BBC version)
Fringe


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> Sherlock (new BBC version)


Ooh, I'm looking forward to seeing more of Sherlock too...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Mentalist
Castle
NCIS

Probably in that order.

Mike


----------



## WFMeyer (Apr 14, 2011)

The ONLY show I care about is The Walking Dead!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Blood & Chrome (I know that technically it's not _returning_, but it's the newest BSG thing so I'm picking it)


I've heard very little about this. When is it starting?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> The ONLY show I care about is The Walking Dead!


I held out watching that until I was done with my zombie book. It's pretty good.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Two and a Half Men
Hawaii Five-0
Glee


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Supernatural 
Bones 
The Mentalist 

I forgot Criminal Minds.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

WFMeyer said:


> The ONLY show I care about is The Walking Dead!


A very close fourth for me 



Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I've heard very little about this. When is it starting?


It's on SyFy so who knows. Production has started, at the least.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Big Bang Theory
Bones
Fringe


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Victoria J said:


> Game of Thrones
> Sherlock (new BBC version)
> Fringe


Really Sherlock? WHEN!?

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Brem said:


> Community
> *Parks and Rec*
> It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


YES. I forgot about that one. I watched pretty much all the episodes several months ago. It's a great show!

You've really got a perfect hat trick here.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Game of Thrones
The Walking Dead
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

I'd also add that "Hell on Wheels" a new western on AMC in November, looks interesting too.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

There's a new Sherlock?? Oooh, I want to see that.

My favorites are

Modern Family
Big Bang Theory
In Plain Sight (doesn't start til June, though)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Big Bang Theory
Fringe
Hawaii Five O

My b list: (which is actually a pretty close second)

Game of Thrones
Sherlock
Haven


----------



## MaryKingsley (Mar 26, 2011)

Mad Men, delayed until March because of contract problems
The Closer, now in its extended final season, returning briefly in December and again next summer
Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Modern Family
The Walking Dead
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Brothers and Sisters
Modern Family
Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Brothers and Sisters
> Modern Family
> Grey's Anatomy


Sorry, Brothers and Sisters is "over and out". It really went downhill in the last season or two.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

Game of Thrones
True Blood
The Walking Dead
Dr Who (preemptively waiting)

That pretty much sums up all you need to know about me!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Game of Thrones
Psych (I think I read this is its last season )
How I Met Your Mother

I would have said Doctor Who, but since we're 3 episodes into the second half of the season... I'm looking forward to next season already? And even though I was disappointed in Torchwood:Miracle Day, I look forward to another season. (Which apparently BBC Austraila hinted at the end of Miracle Day)

Oh, and Euerka! Its getting all confusing with the renewal and then the cancellation..., but they just finished filming the last episode for season 5.  And <spoiler> Both Wil Wheaton and Felica Day have been tweeting about filing so we know their characters are still around for next season. But that's it, so its not really a spoiler...


----------



## BrianPBorcky (Aug 7, 2011)

Fringe
The Mentalist
Bored to Death (HBO)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Sherlock returns in 2012, but then some of us are left to wonder when it'll be exported to the U.S.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia is airing the start of the new season tonight. Who was it that said that this would be the last season? I hear it's already going on for a 8th and 9th season and an option for a 10th. 

Oh and that Hell on Wheels looks pretty good. I've been getting in western style movies and tv shows lately, so I'll check it out.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Sorry, Brothers and Sisters is "over and out". It really went downhill in the last season or two.


Drat! I did not hear that. Thanks for the info.

Okay, then

Modern Family
Grey's Anatomy 
Glee


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Castle
CSI: (Las Vegas version)
Criminal Minds

(CSI & Criminal Minds both relate to a class I am now taking in Forensic Pathology.)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Modern Family
Castle
The Mentalist
The Walking Dead

I know that's 4, I'm a rebel....


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My favorites are:
Glee (I have both Seasons 1 & 2 on DVD's)
Dancing With the Stars
Criminal Minds
I love all the singing competition shows, so looking forward to then all starting.
Without a Trace

I know more than 3 but who's counting, I watch a lot of TV, pretty much my choice of entertainment.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well Dr. Who is one for me, but that has already started.  Was also looking forward to Top Gear, which is now also mid-season.  House was one, since I was dying to know where it was going to go next.  

I used to have a show I looked forward to every night of the week.  Not so much these days.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

The Event
Fringe
The Mentalist


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Casper Parks said:


> The Event


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but The Event was canceled. There's been talks of continuing it on SyFy, possibly as a TV movie or miniseries, but nothing has been confirmed yet.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Grey's Anatomy and Nikita! Don't have a 3rd because So You Think You Can Dance is a summer season show.

Btw, if anyone wants to join in a Grey's discussion with me and other fans, I started a thread last year and hope/plan to keep it going this year: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,65403.0.html


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Rin Tin Tin
Fury
Sky King


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

NapCat said:


> Rin Tin Tin
> Fury
> Sky King


Oh, now you're talkin'! I didn't watch Rin Tin Tin too much, but I loved Sky King and Fury!


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

2 1/2 men
Modern Family
Community
30 Rock


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

MaryKingsley said:


> Mad Men, delayed until March because of contract problems


My Tivo recorded all of the Mad Men episodes, beginning from the first one. I didn't realize they'd be even better the second time around, so I'm rationing them and watching them slowly, hoping they'll last until March.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Dexter
Modern Family
Eastbound and Down


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ty Johnston said:


> Dexter
> Modern Family
> Eastbound and Down


Oh my gosh, how did I forget Dexter 
(On a side note I've never watched Eastbound and Down but I feel compelled to this season since it's being filmed around my favorite part of the world, Myrtle Beach.)


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

Firefly.  Always Firefly.

Carnivale was a good 'un as well.  And Arrested Development.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

1. Hawaii Five-0, because I can start up Man Candy Tuesday on my blog again. 

2. The Walking Dead

3. Psych


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Elizabeth Black said:


> 1. Hawaii Five-0, because I can start up Man Candy Tuesday on my blog again.
> 
> 2. The Walking Dead
> 
> 3. Psych


I have to say that I really enjoy Psych.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd like to add, Game of Thrones and The Walking Dead are probably shows I _would _enjoy, but I don't watch them mainly because I just don't have that much time to watch TV. And I keep putting off reading Martin's novels for a variety of reasons, though I have them. I've read The Walking Dead graphic novels, and for the most part enjoyed them (there were a few places I felt the story got too melodramatic, but that was rare).


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Really Sherlock? WHEN!?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


I know this is totally late because I haven't been in this thread for a while but I'm assuming that the second season starts (in the US anyway) in October.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

1. House

2. Castle

3. NCIS (org.)


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Michael Cargill said:


> Firefly. Always Firefly.
> 
> Carnivale was a good 'un as well. And Arrested Development.


It made me so sad when Firefly and Carnivale got canceled.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

NapCat said:


> Rin Tin Tin
> Fury
> Sky King


Absolutely, the best answer yet!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just found out on new bones until November 3rd

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Dexter
Castle
Game of Thrones


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Glee
Restaurant: Impossible
Fact or Faked


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Star Trek

Virginian

Red Skelton Show


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I know the last season _just_ finished but Breaking Bad is already _so on my list_.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

_*Psych!!!*_
Castle
Body of Proof
Glee (I know, that's four)


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

1. Justified!!!!
2. White Collar
3 army Wives


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Star Trek
> 
> Virginian
> 
> Red Skelton Show


Best answer ever!

Now that the season has come and gone, for the most part, anyone satisfied, disappointed?
deb


----------

